# Finally got my Grandpa's Schwinn



## ohdeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

He thinks its a '46 or '47. Crank isn't original since he broke it doing his paper route. He also had the rear wheel relaced with heavy gauge spokes when he bought it to accommodate his newspaper bags. It was repainted (poorly) years ago. Non-locking springer, no tank, liberty badge, phantom style headlight. I'm looking for pics of one with original paint if anybody has any.


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Dec 7, 2010)

*It' s a DX model*

Your Grampa's bike is a DX model. The curved middle tube gives it away.
try this for a picture:
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/mint1948-antique-schwinn-dx-ballooner-bicycle-tank

http://www.rustyspokes.com/menu3/41dx.html


----------

